# ASRock 939Dual-SATA2



## W1zzard (Nov 3, 2005)

ASRock has engineered the 939Dual-SATA2 around ULi's new M1695 chipset. The board has both AGP 8x and PCI-Express x16 slots which do not suffer from performance loss like other manufacturers' implementations. You can even use both slots at the same time. General performance is very close to that of the competition. Suprisingly the board is a good overclocker as well, it reached an amazing 380 MHz HTT after some tweaking.

*Show full review*


----------



## Dynamic (Nov 8, 2005)

Great job, Wizzard! This was a far beyond better review then "TweakTown.com". You didn't mention anything about the Ma Timing settings for your BH5 memory? You were stable @ 2-2-3-5 w/2T? I'm assuming 2T since that particular memory needs at least 3.4v to be stable at 1T @HIGH FSB. Beside when i didn't have my OCZ DDR BOOSTER, i set the vdimm to "HIGH" and i was stable at 2225-2T, not sure why you had problems with the third memory setting? So what do you think a Venice 3000+ only needs 1.45v to hit 2.5g? 278FSB x9 Multiplier, but for some reason i still have issues.

Note: I probably have to bring my Memory divider down again in order to hit 2.5g i think since my memory wasn't stable at any timings at DDR455 speeds. I've tested with Memtest86..TEST#5 errors like crazy...

Bios: 04XX
Stable @ 270x9=2430 w/1.45v
(166) @221MHz 2225-1T w/3.4v OCZ DDR BOOSTER
CPU-NB(600)


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 8, 2005)

i have been using 2-2-3-5 1T and it worked fine. i didnt use high fsb .. check the mem divider for the oc tests

the problem with the 3rd setting was that the memory wasnt 100% stable at the "high" setting and i did the mem voltmod research/soldering after reviewing, because i didnt want to risk to kill this board


----------



## Silverstone (Nov 8, 2005)

Excellent review....very comprehensive.

Thinking of buying this board to build a family member a new pc.


----------



## kozaki (Nov 12, 2005)

*yeeeeees !o)*

I miss-voted "3", when I think your article is quite fantastic )
Actually beside lacking some OS compatibility test (or link at least - Linux oriented), it si very close to the perfection : the audio part is quite well documented, on opposite to most of the tests arround that seem to pay no attention but to Synthetic/Games/oc benchmarks 

I'm glad I could read this before going to the computer store to buy a new machine (that will come with the CPU & mobo of this test for sure now).

I'm looking for "absolute" CPU power & quickness for my little money  multi-apps, compiling & transcoding (audio/video) on a Linux box. Do not game big games, thereafter going for a simple nVidia 6200 TC, 2 x 80GB SATA HD & a TV PCI card.

Do you guys think I may achieve A64 3000+ Venice @ 2500 with CoolerMaster 350W & stock air cooling ?


----------



## mustrum (Nov 12, 2005)

Fantastic review!


----------



## sol.fides (Nov 21, 2005)

Great review. Helped point me in the right direction. But just wanted to give a heads up....

I reached a 253HTT barrier (wouldn't post) on my ASRock Dual-SATA2 even with the OCW Beta3 bios. 252 wouldn't reboot and 251 was perfect. Memory, CPU and HTT dividers were tested on their own for stability and removed from equation. 

If you have any ideas please post http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=6342&page=3


----------



## kool168 (Dec 17, 2005)

nice review...

by the way, anyone one could teach me how to run both AGP and PCI-E at the same time?
can i just plug the tv to the AGP (9800 xt), and plug LCD mon to PCI-E (x850 xtpe) for gaming?
how to config them in ATI controller? and how will the video drivers work?

is there any benefits and down sides on doing that?

thanks


----------



## AMDCam (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks W1zzard, I was thinking about this one or an MSI K8N Neo2. Probably this one now. But your link to voltmodding, and the link's link, both don't tell me HOW to voltmod it. Does the modded BIOS let me or what? Thank you


----------



## kool168 (Dec 18, 2005)

AMDCam said:
			
		

> Thanks W1zzard, I was thinking about this one or an MSI K8N Neo2. Probably this one now. But your link to voltmodding, and the link's link, both don't tell me HOW to voltmod it. Does the modded BIOS let me or what? Thank you



http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/voltmods/130/2




the L6711 voltage controller is locate in the area where the red square represent, first you will have to remove that thing which mounts the heatsink, then you will see it.

then you will want to bridging the VID4 solder pads with a solder blob, the spots are very tiny, so becareful when u do the solder. the modded bios is for OC only


----------

